# Car travel seats



## RonniB (Jan 21, 2016)

How do your Havs travel in the car. Melo travels with me to pick the kids up from school every day. He's a very good traveler (although we went through a car sickness period as a pup) and literally lays down on his blanket in the back seat. 

With Thor coming home next weekend, I'm trying to figure out whether I need to invest in doggie car seats, let them sort it out in the back, or move one to the front seat. Of course I am hoping that Thor doesn't go through the same car sickness period that Melo did :smile2:, but we are prepared just in case.


----------



## Eveningpiper (Sep 23, 2015)

Our Ruby didn't like traveling in the car very much until we got her this car seat. My husband calls it her throne. Obviously it is not a crash-proof kennel but we only drive within our small town at low speeds.

Amazon.com : Solvit Jumbo Tagalong On-Seat Pet Booster, Standard : Automotive Pet Booster Seats : Pet Supplies


----------



## articshark (Apr 4, 2016)

I use a car booster seat for in-town running around. But Java still doesn't like the car. She has stopped drooling and throwing up, however. She just gives me nasty looks through the whole trip- under 30 mins. now. For longer day trips, I have a soft airline carrier that I use because I can stick my hand in if she cries. For really long trips... I will use the crate, put behind my 3rd seat in my Suburban surrounded by luggage with the air conditioning on. This last set up is what I used to cart my labs from Alaska to Missouri for the great family vacation. It worked well. And I know if we crash, sharp things have to go through large luggage before they can get to her kennel.


----------



## Marbel (May 20, 2014)

Chloe still doesn't like the car - I have car seat and all. She gets very nervous and whines and pants the whole time. Doesn't mind getting in, it's once we start moving.

I have this one.


----------



## JoJo's Grayt (Dec 10, 2015)

JoJo has the same car seat that Chloe does above but in chocolate, my fam gave it to me on my birthday while we were waiting to bring her home. JoJo uses it when she is in the car with me alone for more than a drive to school with the kids and/or car longer trips with the fam. I don't know what I would do with two puppies b/c the car seats take up space where kids also sit...... If you have space I would do 2 car seats until you know how they will both react with each other.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Traveling with dogs loose in the car, even if they are perfectly behaved and lie quietly on the seat is terribly unsafe, not only for the dog, but for the human passengers. In an accident, the dog becomes a projectile that can hit with tremendous force.

Dog "car seats" really aren't very safe either. Most have tethers that break in an accident, again, hurling the dog around the car. They also have the dog up at the level of all the glass, another danger in an accident. But any restraint is definitely better than nothing. A good quality crate is the safest option for most dogs.


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

krandall said:


> Traveling with dogs loose in the car, even if they are perfectly behaved and lie quietly on the seat is terribly unsafe, not only for the dog, but for the human passengers. In an accident, the dog becomes a projectile that can hit with tremendous force.
> 
> Dog "car seats" really aren't very safe either. Most have tethers that break in an accident, again, hurling the dog around the car. They also have the dog up at the level of all the glass, another danger in an accident. But any restraint is definitely better than nothing. A good quality crate is the safest option for most dogs.


Not to mention it seems that crates greatly minimize car sickness issues. I'm not sure if it's the sturdiness or the fact that the dogs aren't looking out the window, but it's a trend I've picked up on. Mario is absolutely crate-phobic, so he gets harnessed in on a crash tested tether. He is our pukey boy, and he got carsick multiple times as a pup. Nino hasn't been carsick at all, and I think our diligence with crating has something to do with it.

I would spend money on a sturdy crate over a fancy car seat any day of the week (and having a car seat for my dog would make me feel pretty silly persobally). I have much more trust in them. The absolute worst thing you could do is move one to the front seat. Can you imagine our toy breed meeting an air bag? It happened to a family friend and it's not something I would wish upon anyone.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

Django loves his carseat. I bought it through The Company of Dogs. A lot of people make fun of me but it keeps me safe and my dog safe when we are in the car.


----------



## Boogs (Feb 12, 2016)

Boogie is getting better and better in the car. In the beginning he would be crying and yelping the whole way. Now depending on his mood, sometimes he just lays down and rests until we get to our destination; other times he is more fidgety and whines every so often. He is normally very treat motivated but is not interested in treats at all when he is in the car so he probably still finds it stressful. I found he got much better in the car when he started being driven to daycare every week, those are short drives to his favourite place to go!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

KarMar said:


> Not to mention it seems that crates greatly minimize car sickness issues. I'm not sure if it's the sturdiness or the fact that the dogs aren't looking out the window, but it's a trend I've picked up on. Mario is absolutely crate-phobic, so he gets harnessed in on a crash tested tether. He is our pukey boy, and he got carsick multiple times as a pup. Nino hasn't been carsick at all, and I think our diligence with crating has something to do with it.
> 
> I would spend money on a sturdy crate over a fancy car seat any day of the week (and having a car seat for my dog would make me feel pretty silly persobally). I have much more trust in them. The absolute worst thing you could do is move one to the front seat. Can you imagine our toy breed meeting an air bag? It happened to a family friend and it's not something I would wish upon anyone.


When I just had Kodi, he rode in a crash tested harness, no tether, attached directly to the car's seat belt, but ON the seat... No "car seat" or booster.

The back seat is definitely the safest choice, but in a very small car like my Mini Cooper, that may not be possible (to cary any paraphenalia, I need my back seats folded down) but many cars, like my Coopers, disable the passenger side airbag if the weight on that side is below 70 lbs. so there was no danger of the airbag going off when Kodi was on that seat.

Now that I am generally transporting at least two dogs, it makes more sense for them to ride in the back, in their RTK's.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Tucker likes to be able to see out the window when we travel. He'll lay down at times to rest, then gets up to watch especially when slowing down through towns. As a puppy he tended to get queasy when he couldn't see out the windows. I have a Fido-Rido for him which we both like. It sits on the backseat.


----------



## RonniB (Jan 21, 2016)

I was out of town over the weekend. Finally had a chance to read all the responses. Given we will have 2 dogs, I will get the crash tested tethers and for the SUV I will put travel crates in the way back. At the end of the day, I want them safe, and I want us safe.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

*PupSaver Supports your Pup and Havanese Rescue Inc*

You may be interested in the only crash tested car seats for dogs, the PupSaver. Not only can it be used in a back seat, it is also safe for a front seat. There are videos on the website that show how it works.

PupSaver is a small, family owned business based in Atlanta. One of the things I like about the company is they support rescue groups, including Havanese Rescue Inc.

The company just came out with a new version with extra cushioning in two sizes. I just bought another one today, and I took advantage of the coupon code that not only donates 10% of the sale to Havanese Rescue but also gives the buyer 10% off. Shipping is FREE.

The website is Pupsaver-dog car safety seat | Pupsaver Dog Car Safety Seat. Please check it out. At this time, PupSaver is also including a free harness specially made to work with the carseat.

If you decide to order, click on the Shop tab or click on the link to the web page - Products | Pupsaver-dog car safety seat and then select from the two sizes of Pupsaver.

Most Havanese will fit comfortably in the AirPupSaver 25.

After adding either the AirPupSaver 25 or AirPupSaver 45 to your cart, you will just need to type HAVA into the "Apply Coupon" box.

The 10% off ($13.99) will show in the Cart Total at the bottom of the screen.

One of our Havanese Forum members has published a video review of the previous version of the PupSaver. Thanks, Linda!

Remember to enter our Coupon Code "HAVA" and PupSaver will donate 10% of all sales made using this code to HRI, with FREE SHIPPING.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I have a booster seat in the backseat.
It keeps Henry off my lap - safer and more comfortable for everyone.
I have a rigged seatbelt that I clip Henry to to keep him in there.


----------

